# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Frank Shamrock THE IDIOT?

## sonar1234

Man was i ever excited to see this fight, i was a huge Frank Shamrock fan, i always tought he is early retirement back in 1999 was way to soon and he had so much fight in him.

Renzo has a lot of respect for each of is opponents but Shamrock on the other hand seemed to be taking trash a lot against the Gracies.

I can live with that after all whats a little trash talking to juice up a fight.

The thing i am totally against is the knee strikes behind Renzo head.

They where illegal and could have caused some serious damange to Renzo.

I felt really bad to see this fight end like this, and have a hard time beleiving that Shamrock didnt know theses strikes where landing on the back of the head of Renzo.

This deserve a serious rematch cause Renzo was dominating Shamrock on the ground and could have won the fight.

All in all i lost a lot of respect toward Frank Shamrock.

On the other hand i was very impressed by Renzo i tought he wouldnt get pass the first round and was amazed on how well he kept Shamrock on the ground. :0lamo:

----------


## Panzerfaust

I cannot ****ing stand Frank Shamrock, i have never liked him and never will. 

LMAO @ anybody that thinks he did not know he was hitting the head. He holds Renzo's head with his hand, moves it long enough to strike with the knee, puts it back on his head and then lets go and launches another knee:

----------


## goose

> I cannot ****ing stand Frank Shamrock, i have never liked him and never will. 
> 
> LMAO @ anybody that thinks he did not know he was hitting the head. He holds Renzo's head with his hand, moves it long enough to strike with the knee, puts it back on his head and then lets go and launches another knee:



Is this why you dont like him?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXk9FWnJnf4

----------


## sonar1234

Now that was funny LOL

----------


## Hunter

Baroni maybe alot of things but I a coward is not one of them. Frank is a royal R-tard. He beat ortiz then retired. He had a couple more fights but not against any big threat. Frank is a R-tard, at least ken had the balls to fight most people. Frank hid behind money, words, promoters. He is a Tool.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Is this why you dont like him?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXk9FWnJnf4



That sure in the hell does'nt help anything.

I swear, he is an idiot.

----------


## thekaydense

> Is this why you dont like him?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXk9FWnJnf4


lmao! "I think youre a chump!"

----------


## armbar83

yah, i agree with the consensus on here, hes a tool...

"i thought we were fighting"

"i guess im just old school"

"i guess i broke the rules"

i just feel bad for gracie, hes no chump, if he was that disoriented it was for real and that sucks for him to be hurt like that.

i couldnt believe the fans were booing...american fans suck about as hard as frank...theres no respect for fighters...

----------


## zimmy

thanks to the UFC...american audience are all about blood / guts / action


not actual skilled fighting.

----------


## Smart-tony

Does anyone have a link too the fight.

----------


## sonar1234

> Baroni maybe alot of things but I a coward is not one of them. Frank is a royal R-tard. He beat ortiz then retired. He had a couple more fights but not against any big threat. Frank is a R-tard, at least ken had the balls to fight most people. Frank hid behind money, words, promoters. He is a Tool.


Thats so damn true, since he got back he only took on C grade fighters.

I think Baroni could take him, he has improved a lot over the years.

----------


## ThePump

ha ha ha... he wants chuck lidell. ha ha ha

----------


## juicy_brucy

> thanks to the UFC...american audience are all about blood / guts / action
> 
> 
> not actual skilled fighting.


Thankyou. couldn't agree more.

----------


## sonar1234

> ha ha ha... he wants chuck lidell. ha ha ha


He doesnt wanna fight him he wants him on is show, either way what an idiot.

Lots of the Gracies have lost there edge but they are still legends to the sport of MMA.

Renzo had a lot more class then that asshole.

----------


## jbarkley

I'd love to watch Liddell knock him out....

----------


## Hunter

Frank is like Rickson gracie he hid behind money, promoters,etc. Did I mention he is one of the most overrated fighters of all time.

----------


## goose

> Frank is like Rickson gracie he hid behind money, promoters,etc. Did I mention he is one of the most overrated fighters of all time.



How high do you rate Rickson gracie?

----------


## soo2bhuge

It's not even the illegal kicks that made me upset and dislike Frank even more, it's his after-fight comments such as he was just setting Renzo up for a knockout and not admitting that he made a mistake. There are rules for a reason. And for those who keep saying that Renzo didn't wanna fight anymore (not necessarily on this board), this is the same guy who never tapped to Sakuraba who literally broke his arm in the middle of their fight and kept wanting to keep going.

----------


## sonar1234

_ I want to see someone KO that Frank Shamrock_

----------


## Hunter

> How high do you rate Rickson gracie?


You really cant rate Rickson any where becouse he only has 10 official fights, Not talking about being 400-0 behind closed doors. His only decent wind is against a old and beat up funaki. He then sent out his undersized half brother(royler) against Sakuraba. Rickson is a complete tool like frank. Rickson and Frank should get together and have a fight over which one has the bigger ego. It would be a word fight to becouse neither of them enjoy settling anything in the ring.

----------


## zimmy

> Frank is like Rickson gracie he hid behind money, promoters,etc. Did I mention he is one of the most overrated fighters of all time.



lol i always like rickson's fight count... he counts every roll / challenge at his gym as a fight...:P

----------


## Hunter

> lol i always like rickson's fight count... he counts every roll / challenge at his gym as a fight...:P


Yes he does 400-0 and you better not forget that lol.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> It's not even the illegal kicks that made me upset and dislike Frank even more, it's his after-fight comments such as he was just setting Renzo up for a knockout and not admitting that he made a mistake. There are rules for a reason. And for those who keep saying that Renzo didn't wanna fight anymore (not necessarily on this board), this is the same guy who never tapped to Sakuraba who literally broke his arm in the middle of their fight and kept wanting to keep going.


^ +1.. HIs post fight comments were just retarded.. He should have kept his coward ass retired.. Anyone know how Renzo is doing? Did he get a concusion?

----------


## sonar1234

If Rickson is so good then why did Royce Gracie step up to fight in UFC1 and not Rickson.

He was there in Royce corner all time.

----------


## goose

> You really cant rate Rickson any where becouse he only has 10 official fights, Not talking about being 400-0 behind closed doors. His only decent wind is against a old and beat up funaki. He then sent out his undersized half brother(royler) against Sakuraba. Rickson is a complete tool like frank. Rickson and Frank should get together and have a fight over which one has the bigger ego. It would be a word fight to becouse neither of them enjoy settling anything in the ring.



Good post.Aside from Funaki, Rickson hasn't beaten anyone noteworthy in NHB... For someone who is supposedly the creme le la creme, his fight record consists of beating a bunch of amatuers in sport JJ or MMA. His NHB record at the professional level consists of:

Zulu  the town bully.

Hugo Duarte  Tank Abbot's biatch...

Yamamoto  The same guy who got knocked out in 11 secs in Pride by some newcomer from Brasil.

Yuki Sakai  A 5'6" 130 lb grappler who eliminated all the competition before fighting Rickson.

Takada  Need I say more.

Funaki  The only respectable fighter on Rickson's record.

----------


## Hunter

> Good post.Aside from Funaki, Rickson hasn't beaten anyone noteworthy in NHB... For someone who is supposedly the creme le la creme, his fight record consists of beating a bunch of amatuers in sport JJ or MMA. His NHB record at the professional level consists of:
> 
> Zulu  the town bully.
> 
> Hugo Duarte  Tank Abbot's biatch...
> 
> Yamamoto  The same guy who got knocked out in 11 secs in Pride by some newcomer from Brasil.
> 
> Yuki Sakai  A 5'6" 130 lb grappler who eliminated all the competition before fighting Rickson.
> ...


Rickson has always hid behind money. The sad thing is that I believe he is probably a great fighter. When guys like P. Filho come back from training with him and are awe struck that says alot. THe thing is we will never know becouse he hid behind money.

----------


## Hunter

Also Yuki Nakai was blinded in one eye by G Gordeau in that tournement. If he hadn't been blinded we dont know how it would have turned out. Rickson is just a myth, a never was, etc.

----------


## sp9

I like watching the video of Yuki Kondo kicking Frank out of the ring in Pancrase over and over. He hits the hard wood floor and expresses his pain so wonderfully. Hope you all have seen it.

----------


## Hunter

> I like watching the video of Yuki Kondo kicking Frank out of the ring in Pancrase over and over. He hits the hard wood floor and expresses his pain so wonderfully. Hope you all have seen it.


How about bas dropping him with a liver shot. Always enjoy that one to.

----------


## saturn08

yeah I like that one too, Frank looked like he was in some pain from that one.

----------

